# Structural Question - Which Rod is strongest?



## maximus808 (Mar 9, 2010)

Do you know where to find info regarding which rod is the strongest given its configuration (I, E, D, etc.)?

Thanks.


----------



## trees (Mar 12, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> Do you know where to find info regarding which rod is the strongest given its configuration (I, E, D, etc.)?
> Thanks.


This one is complicated. For example, if you are looking for axial force and same material of rods, D might govern. This should base on what kind of problems you are solving.Just my two cents.


----------



## mr_man (Mar 12, 2010)

This is an easy question.

Hard wood rods are always best for the situation.


----------

